

Revenge of the Nerd - nikils
http://www.newsweek.com/id/200015/output/print

======
tokenadult
"To Wilmott, Gaussian is an example of how dangerously abstract quant finance
has become. 'We need to get back to testing models rather than revering them,'
he says. 'That's hard work, but this idea that there are these great
principles governing finance and that correlations can just be plucked out of
the air is totally false.'"

Hear. Hear.

